# Bribie Island/Sunday 15th July



## basstactics (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi to all
I am keen for a fish tomorrow,just decided, I as my name would suggest I am predominatley a sweetwater fisherman,however I am very keen to throw some plastics around the oyster leases at the entrance to Ningi Creek.Any body interested in Joining me for a paddle/fish let me know.then we can work out the logistics.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWftdM+UAABFfgAAQQCUAEBAAEIA/49+gIACJEU8JPUNNHpPSYQDVT/KIzQTSYA0EKSB41N7vhApTAFcz1VlnDZZgzEi27qUAcenUSH4eHp2gseqwhnXYZSGSoWF6obpeGhsuVEU0BoIPCN/VN+36Zh7GOObJkpuk5NgBiihKYsyeL/i7kinChIfa6Z8o


----------



## basstactics (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks I should have posted it ther e in the first place,still learning my way aroud this great site
Thanks again


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

hi basstactics,

check your pm's


----------

